# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی برق

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی برق

مطالب زیر به نقل از اساتید مسلم این رشته است.

هدف و ماهيت

يكي از بهترين تعريف هايي كه از مهندسي برق شده است، اين است كه محور اصلي فعاليت هاي مهندسي برق، تبديل يك سيگنال به سيگنال ديگر است. البته اين سيگنال ممكن است شكل موج ولتاژ يا شكل موج جريان و يا تركيب ديجيتالي يك بخش از اطلاعات باشد.

براي مثال وقتي ما با تلفن صحبت مي کنيم در مرحله اول به دستگاهي به نام ميکروفون نياز داريم که صحبت هاي ما را تبديل به سيگنال هاي الکتريکي کند تا اين سيگنال ها به خطوط تلفن منتقل گردد. سپس در طرف ديگر به دستگاهي نياز داريم که سيگنال هاي رسيده را به سيگنال?هاي صوتي تبديل کند تا فرد مقابل بتواند صداي ما را بشنود و مکالمه تلفني برقرار گردد .

انرژي اگر بنيادي ترين ركن اقتصاد نباشد، يكي از اركان اصلي آن به شمار مي آيد و در اين ميان برق به عنوان عالي ترين نوع انرژي جايگاه ويژه?اي دارد. تا جايي كه در دنياي امروز ميزان توليد و مصرف اين انرژي در شاخه توليد، شاخص رشد اقتصادي جوامع و در شاخه خانگي و عمومي يكي از معيارهاي سنجش رفاه محسوب مي شود.

به همين دليل در بسياري از كشورها ، صنعت برق به عنوان صنعت مادر يا مادر صنايع به شمار مي آيد . صنعتي که براي توسعه و پيشرفت نيازمند نيروهاي جوان ، کارآمد و داراي تحصيلات عالي است و از همين رو در دانشگاههاي معتبر جهان رشته مهندسي برق يکي از رشته هاي مهم ، علمي و کاربردي مي باشد .

دانش آموختگان اين رشته مي توانند در زمينه هاي طراحي، ساخت، بهره برداري، نظارت، نگهداري، مديريت و هدايت عمليات سيستم هاعمل نمايند.

توانايي هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه

توانايي علمي :

مهندسي برق نيز مانند مابقيرشته هاي مهندسي بر مفاهيم فيزيكي و اصول رياضيات استوار است و هر چه دانشجويانبهتر اين مفاهيم را درك كنند، مي توانند مهندس بهتري باشند. در اين ميان گرايش الكترونيك وابستگي شديدي به فيزيك بخصوص فيزيك الكترونيك و فيزيك نيمه هادي هادارد. در گرايش مخابرات نيز درس فيزيك اهميت بسياري دارد زيرا دروس اصلي اين رشتهبخصوص در شاخه ميدان شامل الكترومغناطيس و امواج مي شود. داشتن ضريب هوشي بالا و تسلط كافي بر رياضيات، فيزيك و زبان خارجي ازضرورتهاي ورود به اين رشته است.

علاقمنديها:

دانشجوي برق بايد ذهني خلاق و تحليل گر داشته باشد.همچنين به كار با وسايل برقي علاقه داشته باشد چون گاهي اوقات با دانشجوياني روبرومي شويم كه در رياضي و فيزيك قوي هستند اما در كارهاي عملي ضعيف اند. چنيندانشجوياني براي رشته هاي مهندسي مناسب نيستند و بهتر است رشته هاي ذهني و انتزاعيمثل رياضي يا فيزيك را انتخاب كنند.

توانايي هاي فارغ التحصيلان کارشناسي ارشد و دکتري

در دوره کارشناسي ارشد و دکتري ، که بيش از آموزش، پژوهش و تحقيق در آنها مد نظر قرار مي گيرد، عمدتاً جنبه هاي نظريه اي و محاسباتيآن دانش مطرح مي شود . بنابراين تواناييهايي که در اين مقطع به دست مي آيد تواناييهاي محاسباتي ، نظريه اي و علمي خواهد بود که اينتوانايي ها در رساله دکتري ، براي اجراي يک طرح تحقيقاتي ، کاربردي کردن يک موضوع ،از ميان برداشتن معضلات آن موضوع علمي و يا راه حل صنعتي ، نقش مهمي خواهد داشت .در رشته برق هر يک از چهار گرايش موارد مشخص و برجسته اي وجود دارد که مي توان دردوره دکتري و يا کارشناسي ارشد به طور خاص تر روي آنها کار کرد .

در گرايش مخابرات :پردازش تصوير ، مخابرات نوري ، ارتباطات ماهواره اي ، ارتباطات شبکهاي ، انتشار امواج و موضوع آنتن ، روشهاي کد کردن اطلاعات و ...

در گرايش کنترل :اتوماسيونصنعتي ( خودکار کردن ابزار آلات و به صورت کنترلي کردن و يا هوشمند کردن آنها )،کنترل رباتيک ، کنترل اجسام پرنده، طراحي سيستم هايي با رفتارهاي نا مشخص و...

در گرايش قدرت : بهينه کردن کارماشينهاي الکتريکي ، نحوه تحريک ماشينهاي الکتريکي ، بررسي پديده هاي مختلف درماشينهاي الکتريکي توليد و بهره برداري انرژي برق و ...

در گرايش الکترونيک :

طراحي مدارهاي الکتريکي براي دستگاههاي مختلف صنعتي ، پزشکي و ... ،يا کارهاي تحقيقاتي ميکروپروسسورها ( وميکروکامپيوترها ) و يا عناصر نيمه هادي و ...

نكات تكميلي

مانع رشد صنعت الكترونيك و ميكروالكترونيك در دنيا نه سرمايه است و نه فنآوري و نه بازار. البته همه اينها محدوديت ايجاد مي كند ولي فعلاً محدوديت اصلي كهاجازه نمي دهد كار از حدي جلوتر برود عبارت است از نيروي كار كيفي.

آنچه خوانديدنظر قائم مقام فني يكي از بزرگترين مجموعه هاي ميكروالكترونيك بلژيك است و بيانگرآن است كه امروزه براي موفقيت در مهندسي برق، گرايش الكترونيك بايد از سطح علمي ومهارت فني خوبي برخوردار بود.

براي مثال در طراحي IC احتياج به سرمايه گذاري عمده اي نيست، بلكه هوشمندي طراح ودانش فني خوب، بسيار اهميت دارد.

لازم به ذکر است دانشكده آب و برق شهيد عباسپور وابسته به وزارت نيرو ، دررشته مهندسي علمي - كاربردي برق، شبكه هاي انتقال و توزيع كه در حقيقت زير مجموعهاي از رشته مهندسي برق مي باشد بطور اختصاصي پذيرش دانشجو دارد. اين رشته در حقيقت همان گرايش قدرت در مهندسي برق مي باشد كه با توجه به عملي تر بودن و كارگاهي تربودن اين گرايش در دانشكده شهيد عباسپور با عنوان علمي - كابردي ارائه مي گردد.

بهعبارت ديگر در اين رشته تاكيد بر روي فعاليت هاي عملي بيشتر از مطالب تئوريكاست.اين رشته داراي تعهد كار به ميزان دو برابر مدت تحصيل است و از هر دو جنس زن ومرد پذيرش دارد.

آينده شغلي و بازار كار

رشد سالانه اقتصاد دنيا تا سال 2020 حدود 3% پيش بيني شده است . در حالي كه رشد صنعت الكترونيك 7% و رشد صنعت نيمه رسانا 15% است. در كشور ما نيز سال 79 ميزان درآمدي كه بابت صادرات و فروش تجهيزات و خدمات فني مهندسي برق به كشورهاي ديگر به دست آمده است، حدود 65 ميليون دلار بوده كه به گفته مسئولان ذيربط اين رقم براي سال 80 به ميزان 80 ميليون دلار رسيده است.

حال سؤال اينجاست كه چرا با وجود اين كه رشته مهندسي برق در جهان از رشته هاي پر رونق بوده و در كشور ما نيز از بازار كار خوبي برخوردار است ، بعضي از فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته حتي با وجود داشتن مدرك كارشناسي ارشد نيز نتوانسته اند كاري در ارتباط با رشته خويش پيدا كنند.

امروزه با توسعه صنايع كوچك و بزرگ در كشور، فرصت هاي شغلي زيادي براي مهندسين برق فراهم شده است و اگر مي بينيم كه با اين وجود بعضي از فارغ التحصيلان اين رشته بيكار هستند، به دليل اين است كه اين افراد يا فقط در تهران دنبال كار مي گردند و يا در دوران تحصيل به جاي يادگيري عميق دروس و در نتيجه كسب توانايي هاي لازم، تنها واحدهاي درسي خود را گذرانده اند.

همچنين يك مهندس خوب بايد، كارآفرين باشد يعني به دنبال استخدام در مؤسسه يا وزارتخانه اي نباشد، بلكه به ياري آگاهي هاي خود، نيازهاي فني و صنعتي كشور را يافته و با طراحي سيستم ها و مدارهاي خاصي اين نيازها را برطرف سازد. كاري كه بعضي از فارغ التحصيلان ما انجام داده و خوشبختانه موفق نيز بوده اند.

اگر يك فارغ التحصيل برق داراي توانايي هاي لازم باشد، با مشكل بيكاري روبرو نخواهد شد. در حقيقت امروزه مشكل اصلي اين است كه بيشتر فارغ التحصيلان توانمند و با استعداد اين رشته به خارج از كشور مهاجرت مي كنند و ما اكنون با كمبود نيروهاي كارآمد در اين رشته روبرو هستيم.

طبق نظر كارشناسان و متخصصان انرژي در كشور، با توجه به نياز فزاينده به انرژي در جهان كنوني و همچنين نرخ رشد انرژي الكتريكي در كشور، سالانه بايد حدود 1500 مگاوات به ظرفيت توليد كشور افزوده شود كه اين نياز به احداث نيروگاههاي جديد و همچنين فارغ التحصيلان متخصص برق و قدرت دارد.

فرصت هاي شغلي يك مهندس كنترل نيز بسيار گسترده است چون در هر جا كه يك مجموعه عظيمي از صنعت مهندسي مثل كارخانه سيمان، خودروسازي، ذوب آهن و ... وجود داشته باشد، حضور يك مهندسي كنترل ضروري است.

و بالاخره يك مهندس مخابرات يا الكترونيك مي تواند جذب وزارتخانه هاي پست و تلگراف و تلفن، صنايع دفاع و سازمانهاي مختلف خصوصي و دولتي شود.

بطور کلي مي توان گفت لازمه بازار کار براي فارغ التحصيلان برق ، برقراري ارتباط بين صنعت و دانشگاه است .

طرح ملي پيوند راهي براي برقراري همين ارتباط بوده است . طرحي که مبناي آن بر طراحي مدار مجتمع I.C و وسايل و تجهيزات مورد نياز در اين زمينه قرار دارد و شرايطي ايجاد کرده است تا بخشي از دانشجويان بخصوص دانشجويان مقاطع کارشناسي ارشد و دکتري بتوانند در داخل کشور مشغول بکار شوند با توجه به حجم بازار الكترونيك و بازار صنعت نيمه رسانا در دنيا و نيز كشور ما كه رشد 7% و 15% دارد، آينده روشني را براي اين رشته پيش بيني مي كنند.

درس هاي تخصصي مهندسي برق

الكترونيك

از درسهاي پايه و اصلي موثر در مهندسي الكترونيك مي توان به درسهاي مدارهاي الكتريكي، الكترونيك 2 و 1، مدارهاي منطقي و مخابرات اشاره كرد.

بعضي از درسهاي تخصصي اين گرايش عبارتند از:

الكترونيك 3: مبحث اول اين درس مربوط به پاسخ فركانسي است كه به طور اجمال عوامل مربوط به كاهش بهره در فركانسهاي بالا و پايين (در واقع بالاتر و پايين تر از پهناي باند مياني) و روشهاي به دست آوردن فركانسهاي قطع بالا و پايين را در تقويت كننده هاي ترانزيستوري مورد بررسي قرار مي دهد. در مبحث دوم پايداري تقويت كننده هاي فيدبك مورد توجه قرار مي گيرد.

تكنيك پالس:

در درسهاي مدار و الكترونيك، دانشجويان با سيگنالهاي سينوسي و پاسخ مدارهاي خطي و يا غيرخطي به آنها آشنا مي شوند. امروزه و با توجه به رشد روزافزون فن آوري ديجيتال، كمتر مدار الكترونيكي يافت مي شود كه در آن فقط سيگنالهاي سينوسي به كار رفته باشد. پالس در حالت كلي به سيگنالهايي گفته مي شود كه تغييرات جهش داشته باشند. از مهمترين اين سيگنالها كه در درس تكنيك پالس هم مورد بررسي قرار مي گيرد، سيگنالهاي پله، مربعي، مورب و نمايي هستند.

ميكرو پروسسور:

پس از پيدايش الكترونيك ديجيتال و جنبه هاي جذاب و ساده طراحيهاي ديجيتال و كاربردهاي فراوان اين نوآوري، با تكنولوژيهاي SSI , MSI ، ادوات الكترونيك ديجيتال، مانند قطعات منطقي به بازار ارائه شد. شركت تگزاس اولين ميكروپروسسور 4 بيتي را با فن آوري 2SI طراحي و عرضه نمود كه بعنوان بخش اصلي ماشين حساب مورد استفاده قرار گرفت و اين گام اول در پيدايش و ظهور ميكروپروسسورها بود.


معماري كامپيوتر:

در اين درس معماري داخل 8 بيتي ها و نحوه اجراي دستورالعملها در اين پردازنده ها، بررسي حافظه ها و روش دستيابي ميكروپروسسورها به اطلاعات حافظه، معرفي زبان اسمبلي پردازنده هاي 8 بيتي و ايجاد توانايي جهت نوشتن برنامه اي براي عملكردي خاص به كمك ميكروپروسسورها و معرفي قطعات جانبي مورد استفاده توسط ريزپردازنده ها، مورد مطالعه قرار مي گيرد.

مدارهاي مخابراتي: درس مدار مخابراتي به بررسي ساختار و يا طراحي مدارهايي مي پردازد كه در فركانسهاي بالا كار كرده و يا به نوعي در ارسال پيام در گيرنده و فرستنده نقش دارند. در اين درس ابتدا با نويزهاي حرارتي، ترقه اي و ... آشنا شده و راههايي براي محدود كردن نويز پيشنهاد مي شود. سپس مدارهاي تشديد و تبديل امپدانس كه به منظور انتقال حداكثر توان به كار مي روند، مورد بحث قرار مي گيرد.

فيزيك مدرن:

در فصل اول اين درس با پرداختن به نسبيت خاص دانسته هاي علمي ما كاملاً اشتباه از آب درآمده و با پرداختن به اصولي نظير اتساع زمان، پديده دوپلر، انقباض طول، نسبيت جرم، جرم و انرژي و ...، همه دانسته هاي ما را (حداقل در حيطه دانستن) نابود مي كند.

فصلهاي ديگر درس به موضوعاتي نظير خواص ذره اي امواج، پديده فتوالكتريك، نظريه كوانتومي نور، پرتوايكس، پراش ذره، ساختار اتمي، مكانيك كوانتومي و ... مي پردازد.

فيزيك الكترونيك:

شامل مطالعه خواص سيليكون، بلورشناسي، روشهاي ساخت قطعات و مدارهاي نيمه هادي، تحليل و طراحي اين مدارها، به دست آوردن مشخصات قطعات و يكي از مهمترين زمينه هاي كاري و تحقيقاتي در رشته الكترونيك است. پيش نياز اين قسمت تسلط بر درس رياضي مهندسي و معادلات ديفرانسيل و مختصري در فيزيك كوانتوم و فيزيك مدرن مي باشد.

مخابرات

از درسهاي پايه و اصلي موثر در مهندسي مخابرات مي توان به درسهاي رياضي مهندسي، تجزيه و تحليل سيستمها، مدارهاي الكتريكي، الكترونيك و الكترومغناطيس اشاره كرد.

بعضي از درسهاي تخصصي عبارتند از:

مخابرات 2: شامل تجزيه و تحليل و طراحي شبكه هاي مخابراتي ديجيتالي است. مطالب درسي با مروري بر تجزيه و تحليل سيگنالها و سپس فرآيندهاي تصادفي شروع شده و به دنبال آن به بررسي اجزاي يك سيستم (مجموعه) مخابراتي ديجيتال در حالت كلي مي پردازد و چگونگي بهينه سازي سيستم براي انتقال پيام با حداقل خطاي ممكن را بررسي مي كند.

ميدان و امواج: درس ميدان و امواج به بررسي رفتار امواج الكترومغناطيس در محيط هاي مختلف طبيعت مي پردازد. محيط ها به قسمت هاي هادي و نيمه هادي و عايق تقسيم بندي شده و عوامل رفتاري امواج در اين محيط ها از قبيل اتلاف نيرو، انعكاس كلي يا شكست بررسي مي شود.

الكترونيك 3:

در گرايش الكترونيك توضيح داده شد.

مدارهاي مخابراتي:

در گرايش الكترونيك توضيح داده شد.

آنتن ها و انتشار امواج: اين درس به بحث در مورد نحوه انتشار امواج الكترومغناطيسي مي پردازد. مباحث مطرح شده در اين درس به صورت نظري و عملي است. به عبارتي از نحوه تشعشع يك منبع الكترومغناطيسي ساده شروع كرده و با توسعه آن به مطالعه ساده ترين آنتن عملي مي پردازد.

مايكروويو: اين درس در ابتدا پس از تعريف محدوده مايكروويو از نظر فركانس 1 و تقسيم بندي امواج مايكروويو به بررسي انتقال امواج با فركانس بالا با حداقل تلفات در محيطهاي مختلف مي پردازد. سپس عناصر غيرفعال مايكروويو شامل تضعيف كننده ها، تغيير فازدهنده ها و كوپلرهاي جهت دار معرفي مي شود.

اصول ميكرو كامپيوتر:

اين درس را به جرأت مي توان از جذابترين و پركاربرد ترين درسهاي برق دانست زيرا در دنياي امروز كه تمامي وسايل مكانيكي آنالوگ جاي خود را به وسايل ديجيتالي مي دهند، داشتن اطلاعات كافي در مورد نحوه كار پروسسورها از اولين نيازهاي يك مهندس برق مي باشد. با تركيب مطالب اين درس با هر كدام از درسهاي ديگر مي توان طرحهاي بسيار جالب و پركاربردي را طرح ريزي كرد.

قدرت

از درسهاي پايه و اصلي موثر در مهندسي قدرت مي توان به دروس مدار، الكترومغناطيس، الكترونيك، ماشين و بررسي اشاره كرد.

بعضي از درسهاي تخصصي اين گرايش عبارتند از:

ماشينهاي الكتريكي 3:

اين درس از جمله درسهايي است كه ديدي صنعتي به دانشجو مي دهد. مبحث اين درس را مي توان به دو فصل مهم ترانفسورمرهاي سه فاز و ماشينهاي سنكرون تقسيم بندي نمود.

ترانسفورمرهاي سه فاز و ماشينهاي سنكرون، وسايلي الكتريكي هستند كه بيشتر جنبه صنعتي دارند و كاربردهاي بسيار زياد ترانسهاي سه فاز در انتقال و توزيع انرژي الكتريكي، تبديل ولتاژ در ابتداي همه كارخانه ها و كارگاههاي بزرگ صنعتي و ... بر هيچ كس پوشيده نيست.

در اين درس در مورد انواع آرايشهاي اين ترانسها، كليه گروههاي موجود و كاربرد هر نوع، بحث جامعي مي شود.

ماشينهاي مخصوص(ويژه):

به تعبيري مي توان اين درس را نقطه عطف درسهاي تخصصي اين گرايش دانست. زيرا اين درس به بررسي در مورد ماشينهاي ويژه مي پردازد كه اين ماشينها در وسايل خانگي كاربرد فراوان دارند.

الكترونيك قدرت:

الكترونيك قدرت در عمل بين الكترونيك و قدرت، آشتي برقرار كرده است. به طور مثال مي توان با فرمان يك ريزپردازنده كه حدود 5 ولت و 200 ميلي آمپر است يك كارخانه را راه اندازي كنيم. در زمينه الكترونيك قدرت المانهايي نظير تريستور، ترانزيستور و ... كاربردهاي فوق العاده زيادي دارند. از مزاياي اين قطعات تحمل توانهاي بالا مي باشد.

بررسي سيستمهاي قدرت 2:

اين درس بيشتر در مورد انتقال انرژي و مشكلات موجود در اين راه صحبت مي كند. از جمله مطالب ارائه شده در اين درس مي توان به پخش بار اقتصادي در شبكه هاي قدرت، اتصال كوتاههاي متقارن و نامتقارن روي شبكه قدرت و پايداري سيستمهاي قدرت اشاره نمود.

توليد و نيروگاه: اين درس يكي از درسهاي بسيار جذاب اين گرايش است. زيرا برخلاف ديگر درسها، زياد به مسائل نظري نمي پردازد و جنبه بسيار عملي دارد. آشنايي با انواع نيروگاهها (آبي، اتمي، بادي، بخار، ...) و همچنين بحث كلي در مورد اين نيروگاهها و روشهاي كاري آنها از مباحث اين درس است.

رله و حفاظت:

يك شبكه قدرت را بايد در مقابل خطرات احتمالي (اتصال كوتاهها) محافظت كرد. از وسائلي كه در اين مورد استفاده مي شود مي توان به رله ها اشاره كرد كه بسته به نوع رله به محض ايجاد يك حالت خطا و يا خرابي در شبكه وارد عمل شده، قسمتي از شبكه را جدا كرد.

عايق و فشار قوي:

با توجه به تفاوتهاي ولتاژهاي فشار قوي با ولتاژهاي فشار ضعيف، به طور حتم توليد، اندازه گيري و بهره برداري از اين ولتاژها تفاوتهاي عمده اي با ولتاژهاي فشار ضعيف دارد و براي عايق بندي شبكه فشار قوي بايد از عايقهاي مخصوصي استفاده كرد. فصل نخست اين درس به بررسي اين مقوله مي پردازد.

در بخش دوم اين درس انواع تخليه الكتريكي، مراحل مختلف آن در عايقها و اثرات مختلف شكست بر عايق مورد بررسي قرار مي گيرد.

ترموديناميك:

شايد اولين سوالي كه در مرحله اول به ذهن برسد ارتباط اين درس با درسهاي برق باشد. كاربرد اصلي مطالب اين درس مبحث توليد نيروگاه است. زيرا هنگام آشنايي با انواع نيروگاهها (نيروگاه بخار، گازي، اتمي و ...) بايد اطلاعاتي در مورد سيكل كاري آنها داشته باشيم، پس داشتن اطلاعاتي در مورد ترموديناميك ضروري است.

اصول ميكرو کامپيوتر:

درگرايش مخابرات توضيح داده شد.

كنترل

از درسهاي پايه و اصلي موثر در مهندسي كنترل مي توان به درسهاي مدار، الكترونيك، رياضي مهندسي، تجزيه و تحليل سيستم و كنترل خطي اشاره كرد.

بعضي از درسهاي تخصصي اين گرايش عبارتند از:

كنترل ديجيتال و غيرخطي: كنترل ديجيتال از سال 1960 در پيشرفتهاي مربوط به قابليت توليد و كيفيت محصولات و صرفه جويي در ?هزينه ها، نقش مهمي داشته است. به خصوص با پيشرفتهايي كه در زمينه ميكروپروسسور صورت گرفته، اين رشته توانسته است در بعضي موارد از كنترل آنالوگ پيشي گرفته، دقت كار را بالا ببرد.

كنترل مدرن:

اين درس برخلاف ساير درسها (مانند كنترل صنعتي و ...) تا حدي جنبه نظري دارد و ديدي تقريبا رياضي به يك مهندس كنترل مي دهد. آشنايي كلي با مفاهيم كنترل پذيري و مشاهده پذيري سيستمهاي كنترل و مطالعه فيدبكهاي حالت از مباحث اين درس است.

كنترل صنعتي:

اين درس از درسهاي تخصصي و مهم گرايش كنترل مي باشد كه به بررسي نحوه به كارگيري روابط رياضي و فرمولهايي كه در هر نوع پروسه اي وجود دارد مي پردازد و شامل آشنايي با سيستمهاي كنترل غلظت، سطح، ارتفاع و يا دبي ورودي، خروجي مخازن حاوي مايعات صنعتي و شيميايي (مانند مخازن موجود در صنايع، پالايشگاهها و ...)، مطالعه سيستمهاي كنترل دما و رطوبت يك محفظه و يا اتاق، آشنايي با انواع كنترل كننده هاي صنعتي، مطالعه انواع سيستمهاي نورد موجود در كارخانه ها(مانند نورد فولاد، كاغذ و...) و ديگر سيستمهاي موجود در صنعت است.

ابزار دقيق: اصطلاح ابزار دقيق به ابزاري اطلاق مي شود كه سيگنالها را ثبت و نشان داده و يا باعث انتقال سيگنالي بين اجزاي مختلف سيستم مي شوند. اين درس به معرفي سيستمهاي كنترل و ابزار دقيق و همچنين معرفي اجزاي اين سيستمها مي پردازد.

اصول ميكروكامپيوتر:

در گرايش مخابرات توضيح داده شد.

ترموديناميك:

در گرايش قدرت توضيح داده شد.

مباني تحقيق در عمليات:

اين درس به طور كلي براي تمام دانشجويان مهندسي مفيد است. چون مهندسي ارتباط مستقيم با هزينه و سود اقتصادي دارد. آگاهي به برنامه ريزي خطي كه بحث اصلي اين درس است براي هر مهندسي جنبه هاي مثبت زيادي دارد. با اين درس مي توان هزينه?ها را به حداقل و سود و صرفه اقتصادي را با كمترين امكانات به حداكثر رساند. بنابراين آگاهي به اين درس براي تمام كساني كه مي خواهند يك طرح صنعتي انجام دهند، مزاياي زيادي دارد.

اصلي کارشناسي مهندسي برق مشترک در همه گرايش ها (54 واحد)

کارگاه برق

زبان تخصصي

نقشه کشي صنعتي

رياضي مهندسي

مدارهاي الکتريکي 1و2

اندازه گيري الکتريکي

آزمايشگاه اندازه گيري و مدار

الکترومغناطيس

الکترونيک 1و2

آزمايشگاه الکترونيک 1

ماشينهاي الکتريکي 1و2

آزمايشگاه ماشين هاي الکتريکي 1

مدارهاي منطقي

آزمايشگاه مدارهاي منطقي

تجزيه و تحليل سيستم ها

سيستم هاي کنترل خطي

آزمايشگاه سيستم هاي کنترل خطي

بررسي سيستم هاي قدرت 1

مخابرات 1

پروژه کارشناسي

کار آموزي ( 2 ماه تمام وقت )

گرايش ها

مهندسي برق داراي چهار گرايش است كه در زير به طور اجمالي به بررسي آنها مي پردازيم و در قسمت معرفي گرايش ها به تفصيل در مورد هر كدام صحبت خواهيم كرد.

الكترونيك :

الكترونيك علمي است كه به بررسي حركت الكترون در درون گاز، خلاء و يا نيمه رسانا و اثرات و كاربردهاي آن مي پردازد. با توجه به اين تعريف، مهندس الكترونيك در زمينه ساخت قطعات الكترونيك و كاربرد آن در مدارها، فعاليت مي كند. به عبارت ديگر، زمينه فعاليت مهندسي الكترونيك را مي توان به دو شاخه اصلي ساخت قطعه و كاربرد مداري قطعه و طراحي مدار تقسيم كرد.

مخابرات :

مخابرات، گرايشي از مهندسي برق است كه در حوزه ارسال و دريافت اطلاعات فعاليت مي كند. مهندسي مخابرات با ارائه نظريه ها و مباني لازم جهت ايجاد ارتباط بين دو يا چند كاربر، انجام عملي فرآيندها را به طور بهينه ممكن مي سازد. پس هدف از مهندسي مخابرات، پرورش متخصصان در چهار زمينه اصلي اين گرايش است که شامل فرستنده، مرحله مياني، گيرنده و گسترش شبكه است كه گستره هر كدام عبارتند از:

- فرستنده: شامل آنتن، نحوه ارسال و ...

- مرحله مياني: شامل خط انتقال و محاسبات مربوط و ...

- گيرنده: شامل آنتن، نحوه دريافت، تشخيص و ...

- گسترش شبكه: مشتمل بر تعميم خط ارتباطي ساده، ادوات سويچينگ ، ارتباط بين مجموعه كاربرها و ...

قدرت : مهندسي قدرت را مي توان توليد نيروي الكتريكي به روشهاي گوناگون و انتقال و توزيع اين نيرو با بازده و قابليت اطمينان بالا، تعريف كرد.

پس هدف از مهندسي قدرت، پرورش افرادي كارا در بخشهاي توليد، انتقال و توزيع است كه گستره اين بخش عبارت است از:

- توليد: طراحي شبكه هاي توليد با كمترين هزينه و بيشترين بازده.

- انتقال: طراحي شبكه هاي انتقال، خطوط انتقال، پخش بار بر روي شبكه، قابليت اطمينان و پايداري شبكه قدرت، طراحي رله ها و حفاظت شبكه، پخش بار اقتصادي (dispatch economic).

- توزيع: طراحي شبكه هاي توزيع حفاظت و مديريت آن.

كنترل : كنترل، در پيشرفت علم نقش ارزنده اي را ايفا مي كند و علاوه بر نقش كليدي در فضاپيماها و هدايت موشكها و هواپيماها، به صورت بخش اصلي و مهمي از فرآيندهاي صنعتي و توليدي نيز درآمده است. به كمك اين علم مي توان به عملكرد بهينه سيستمهاي پويا، بهبود كيفيت و ارزانتر شدن فرآورده ها، گسترش ميزان توليد، ماشيني كردن بسياري از عمليات تكراري و خسته كننده دستي و نظاير آن دست يافت. هدف سيستم كنترل عبارت است از كنترل خروجي ها به روش معين، به كمك وروديها، از طريق اجزاي سيستم كنترل كه مي تواند شامل اجزاي الكتريكي، مكانيك و شيميايي به تناسب نوع سيستم كنترل باشد.

معرفي گرايش هاي مقطع کارشناسي

رشته مهندسي برق در مقطع كارشناسي داراي چهار گرايش الكترونيك، مخابرات، كنترل و قدرت است. البته گرايش هاي فوق در مقطع کارشناسي تفاوت چنداني با يكديگر ندارند و هر گرايش با گرايش ديگر تنها در 30 واحد يا كمتر متفاوت است. و حتي تعدادي از فارغ التحصيلان مهندسي برق در بازار كار جذب گرايشهاي ديگر اين رشته مي شوند.

با اين وجود ما براي آشنايي هر چه بيشتر شما گرايشهاي فوق را در زير معرفي مي كنيم:

الكترونيك

اگر امروز شاهد ساده ترين وسايل الكتريكي مثل ماشين لباسشويي يا يخچال هستيم و اگر امروز از پيچيده ترين تجهيزات مخابراتي، پزشكي ، صنايع دفاعي و سيستم هاي ناوبري استفاده مي كنيم ، به ياري پيشرفت و گسترش علم الكترونيك است . علمي كه به بررسي نحوه عملكرد و چگونگي نگهداري و بهره برداري و تجزيه و تحليل سيستم هاي الكترونيكي ، طرح و پياده كردن شبكه هاي الكترونيكي و طرح و ساخت تجهيزات و مدارهاي ?الكترونيكي مي پردازد.

گرايش الكترونيك به دو زير بخش عمده تقسيم مي شود. بخش اول ميكروالكترونيك است كه شامل علم مواد، فيزيك الكترونيك، طراحي و ساخت قطعات از ساده ترين آنها تا پيچيده ترين آنها است و بخش دوم نيز مدار و سيستم ناميده مي شود و هدف آن طراحي و ساخت سيستم ها و تجهيزات الكترونيكي با استفاده از قطعات ساخته شده توسط متخصصان ميكروالكترونيك است.

براي مثال يک سيستم گيرنده راديو نمونه اي از کنار هم قرار دادن قطعات مختلف الکترونيکي براي دريافت موج ارسال شده از سوي فرستنده به گيرنده است . يعني يك سيستم فرستنده و گيرنده براي کار ، به قطعات الکترونيکي نياز دارد . و اين شامل بسياري از دستگاههاي الکتريکي از جمله سيستم پمپ مصنوعي تامين کننده ضربان قلب، سيستم رله و حفاظت در يک نيروگاه برق و يا سيستم هدايت اتوماتيک يک هواپيما مي شود .

گرايش الكترونيك يكي از گرايشهاي جالب مهندسي برق است كه محور اصلي آن آشنايي با قطعات نيمه هادي، توصيف فيزيكي اين قطعات، عملكرد آنها و در نهايت استفاده از اين قطعات، براي طراحي و ساخت مدارها و دستگاههايي است كه كاربردهاي فني و روزمره زيادي دارند.

مخابرات

هدف از مخابرات، ارسال و انتقال اطلاعات از نقطه اي به نقطه ديگر است كه اين اطلاعات مي تواند صوت، تصوير يا داده های كامپيوتري باشد. مخابرات از دو گرايش ميدان و سيستم تشكيل مي شود. كه در گرايش ميدان، دانشجويان با مفاهيم ميدان هاي مغناطيسي، امواج، ماكروويو، آنتن و ... آشنا مي شوند تا بتوانند مناسبترين وسيله را براي انتقال موجي از نقطه اي به نقطه ديگر پيدا كنند.

براي مثال اگر بخواهيم سيگنالي را از يك ايستگاه تلويزيوني به گيرندگان تلويزيوني منتقل كنيم، ابتدا بايد اين سيگنال را از طريق آنتن هاي خاص به صورت امواج منتشر ساخته و سپس در طرف گيرنده نيز آنتن هاي خانگي بايد بتوانند اين امواج را از فضا دريافت كنند تا از طريق دستگاه تلويزيون اين امواج به امواج صوت و تصوير تبديل شود. قابل ذكر است كه تمامي اين ارسال و انتقال امواج ، در حوزه گرايش ميدان قرار مي گيرد.

در گرايش سيستم نيز دانشجويان فرا مي?گيرند كه چگونه سيگنال ها را از شكلي به شكل ديگر تبديل كنند . براي مثال همان سيستم تلويزيوني براي انتقال سيگنالي از اتاق توليد به آنتن ، احتياج به دستگاه فرستنده است كه اين دستگاه تركيبي از قطعات الكترونيكي بوده و به شيوه اي طراحي شده كه مي?تواند سيگنال توليد شده در آن محيط را به صورتي درآورد كه قابل ارسال به وسيله آنتن هاي فرستنده باشد. از سوي ديگر در منازل نيز دستگاه تلويزيون يا راديو شامل انواع سيستم هاي مخابراتي است كه اين سيستم سيگنال هاي دريافتي از آنتن?را تبديل به سيگنال صوت و تصوير مي كند.

همچنين يكي از فعاليت هاي عمده مهندسي مخابرات گرايش سيستم، طراحي فليترهاي مختلفي است كه مي توانند امواج مزاحم شامل صوت يا پارازيت را از امواج اصلي تشخيص و آنها را حذف كرده و تنها امواج اصلي را از آنتن دريافت كنند.

گفتني است كه امروزه با توسعه مخابرات بي سيم، ارتباط نزديكتري بين دو گرايش ميدان و سيستم ايجاد شده است. براي نمونه در گوشي تلفن همراه ما هم تجهيزات مربوط به مدارهاي مخابراتي و هم تجهيزات مربوط به فرستنده و هم آنتن گيرنده را داريم. از همين رو يك مهندس مخابرات امروزه بايد از هر دو گرايش بخوبي اطلاع داشته باشد تا بتواند يك دستگاه بي سيم را طراحي كند.

كنترل

اگر بخواهيم يك تعريف كلي از كنترل ارائه دهيم، مي توانيم بگوييم كه هدف اين علم، كنترل خروجي هاي يك سيستم بر مبناي ورودي هاي آن و با توجه به شرايط ويژه و نكات مورد نظر طراحي آن سيستم مي باشد.

علم كنترل فقط در مهندسي برق مورد استفاده قرار نمي گيرد. بلكه در شاخه هاي ديگري از علوم مهندسي و حتي علوم انساني كاربرد دارد. به عنوان نمونه، كنترل فرآيند تصفيه نفت در يك پالايشگاه، كنترل عملكرد يك نيروگاه برق، سيستم كنترل ناوبري يك كشتي و يا كنترل تحولات و تغييرات جمعيتي نمونه هاي متنوعي از كاربرد علم كنترل مي باشد.

گفتني است كه گرايش كنترل داراي زير بخش هاي متنوعي مانند كنترل خطي، غيرخطي، مقاوم، تطبيقي، ديجيتالي، فازي و غيره است.

در رشته هاي مهندسي مكانيك، مهندسي شيمي، مهندسي هوافضا، مهندسي سازه و مهندسي هاي ديگر نيز ما شاهد علم كنترل هستيم اما نوع سيستم كنترلي در هر رشته مهندسي متفاوت است. براي مثال در مهندسي مكانيك نوع كنترل، مكانيكي و در مهندسي شيمي براساس فرآيندهاي شيميايي است.

اما در كل هدف مهندسي كنترل، طراحي سيستمي است كه بتواند عملكرد يك دستگاه را در حد مطلوب حفظ نمايد. براي مثال در يك كارخانه نورد براي آن كه بتوان قطعات آهني را به شكل مورد نظر در آورد ، لازم است كه دو قطعه اصلي نورد كه توسط موتورهاي الكتريكي چرخانده مي شود ، داراي چرخش يكساني باشند و اين يكساني در چرخش نياز به سيستم كنترل بسيار دقيقي دارد . مهندس برق گرايش كنترل مي?تواند اين كار را با طراحي يك مدار الكتريكي انجام دهد.

خودكار كردن يا اتوماتيك كردن خط توليد، يكي ديگر از فعاليت هاي مهندسي كنترل است. يعني مهندس كنترل مي تواند به گونه اي خط توليد را هماهنگ و كنترل كند كه محصول توليد شده طبق برنامه تعيين شده و با بهترين كيفيت به دست آيد.

قدرت

هدف اصلي مهندسين اين گرايش، توليد برق در نيروگاهها، انتقال برق از طريق خطوط انتقال و توزيع آن در شبكه هاي شهري و در نهايت توزيع آن براي مصارف خانگي و كارخانجات است. بنابراين يك مهندس قدرت بايد به روشهاي مختلف توليد برق، خطوط انتقال نيرو و سيستم هاي توزيع آشنا باشد.

گرايش قدرت به آموزش و پژوهش در زمينه طراحي و ساخت سيستم هاي مورد استفاده در توليد، توزيع، مصرف و حفاظت از برق مي پردازد.

به عبارت ديگر دانشجويان اين رشته در شاخه توليد با انواع نيروگاههاي آبي، گازي، سيكل تركيبي و ... آشنا مي شوند. و در بخش انتقال و توزيع، روشهاي مختلف انتقال برق اعم از كابلهاي هوايي و زيرزميني را مطالعه مي كنند و در شاخه حفاظت نيز انواع وسايل و تجهيزات حفاظتي كه در مراحل مختلف توليد، توزيع، انتقال و مصرف انرژي، انسانها و تاسيسات را در برابر حوادث مختلف محافظت مي كنند، مورد بررسي قرار مي دهند كه از آن ميان مي توان به انواع رله ها، فيوزها، كليدها و در نهايت سيستم هاي كنترل اشاره كرد.

يكي ديگر از شاخه هاي قدرت نيز ماشين هاي الكتريكي است كه شامل ژنراتورها، ترانسفورماتورها و موتورهاي الكتريكي مي شود كه اين شاخه از زمينه هاي مهم صنعتي و پژوهشي گرايش قدرت است.

وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر

فارغ التحصيل در مقطع كارشناسي برق كه مدرك خود را در يكي از چهار گرايش الكترونيك، مخابرات، قدرت و كنترل مي گيرد، مي تواند در يكي از اين گرايشها (اختياري) يا رشته اي كه برق زير مجموعه اي براي آن تعريف شده، ادامه تحصيل نمايد. اين رشته به صورت: مهندسي برق- الكترونيك، برق- قدرت، برق- مخابرات (شامل گرايش هاي: ميدان، سيستم، موج، رمز، مايكرونوري) برق- كنترل، مهندسي پزشكي (گرايش بيوالكتريك)، مهندسي هسته اي (دو گرايش مهندسي راكتور و مهندسي پرتو پزشكي، مهندسي كامپيوتر (معماري كامپيوتر، هوش مصنوعي و رباتيك) است.

براي تحصيل در مقطع دكتراي تخصصي، مي توان، در هر يك از زيرشاخه هاي تخصصي*تر گرايشهاي ياد شده ميزان مورد نياز واحدها را اخذ كرد و رساله دكتري را در همان موضوع خاص ارائه داد. مسلم است اين زير شاخه ها، گرايشهاي تخصصي تر اين چهار گرايش است. امكان ادامه تحصيل در كليه گرايشهاي ياد شده در مقطعهاي كارشناسي ارشد و تا حد زيادي در دوره دكتري، در داخل كشور وجود خواهد داشت. رشته برق به دليل كاربردي بودن آن در بسياري از علوم مهندسي ديگر، براي فارغ التحصيلان امكان تحصيل در بسياري گرايشها و دانشها را فراهم مي كند.

رشته هاي مشابه و نزديك به اين رشته

در برخي از دانشگاهها رشته مهندسي پزشكي را يكي از گرايش هاي مهندسي برق به شمار مي آورند. رشته هايي از قبيل مهندسي علمي كاربردي برق، كاردان فني برق، دبير فني برق قدرت و ... . پيوند عميقي بين اين رشته و دانش كامپيوتر وجود دارد که غير قابل انکار است .

----------


## Parniya



----------


## Parniya

____________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

